# Warfield Resources on Apologetic Method



## RamistThomist (May 16, 2020)

Where all has Warfield written on apologetics? I used to have the ten volume works and his selected shorter writings (I think). All I have now is his introduction to Kuyper.


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 16, 2020)

Part 1 of Selected Shorter Writings vol. 1 is almost exclusively focused on apologetics. Writings of Part 1 include: "Agnosticism", "Atheism", "How to get rid of Christianity" and a few others. I can send you any other information you want on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 16, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Part 1 of Selected Shorter Writings vol. 1 is almost exclusively focused on apologetics. Writings of Part 1 include: "Agnosticism", "Atheism", "How to get rid of Christianity" and a few others. I can send you any other information you want on them.



Thanks. I found some pdfs on Monergism. I plan to read Riddlebarger's book on Warfield soon.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 16, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Thanks. I found some pdfs on Monergism. I plan to read Riddlebarger's book on Warfield soon.


I wonder if Zaspel's book gets into Warfield's apologetic methods at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 16, 2020)

Pilgrim said:


> I wonder if Zaspel's book gets into Warfield's apologetic methods at all.



It does. Not as much about Reid as I expected, whereas Riddlebarger has a whole chapter to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

